# General > Politics >  Ms Sturgeon on Andrew Neil

## bekisman

Absolutely delightful to see the lass from Irvine squirming with the questions from the Paisley lad.. "Biggest deficit in all of the EU"!! asking if she'd like to thank the rest of the UK because "they had been nice to her"?
The fact that the next Financial report will show TWICE the defecit seemed to make her get rather annoyed.. Think the 'In' word is "Challenging" - sorry must go cant stop giggling! ::

----------


## Bystander1

It ain't that funny. This total plonker (the most powerful wee wumman in the world) is still apparently convincing some of the population that everything and anything she spews is true. 
Scotland is in for a very rude awakening if her dream comes true. Just hope I am in the ground before then.
I still await my £300K as promised by herself and the Fat One.

----------


## rob murray

Well well.............. the interview is on you tube billed as the "car crash interview" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVynXGj4eyA she couldnt answer one question directly,   all the usual diversions, flannelling, avoidance, factual distortions, at one stage I wondered on her sanity. STill what can you expect from the treacherous anti scottish BBC and the traitor Neil eh, Nicola must always be seen to be correct at al times

----------

